# Fair



## puzzle (Nov 11, 2012)

Just came to pick up puzzle and milly. With molly and me. Had such a great time with molly! It was alot of fun! Im absoloutly coming back next year!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that you had such a good time.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What show did you go to? I'm in FFA and I want to show my goat! I wanted to be in 4-H, but I don't like how it is ran out here. I didn't know that until I had her a trained to lead and everything. Glad it was fun!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow FFA is allowing horns? That's fantastic! Ive heard they were going to eliminate the no horns rule.
Showing is such great fun! We dont normally do real well but I love my goat friends who I only get to rub elbows with during those times.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Y'all wear your jackets? 
Hmmmm odd.
Does your leader tell y'all to?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Y'all wear your jackets?
> Hmmmm odd.
> Does your leader tell y'all to?


FFA requires jackets if you show through the organization here. This could also be a competition specialty show too, in which also requires your jacket. In the dead of summer I remember being in a class of 35 scrunched together dairy yearlings. No fans, open arena under the sun, and we had to wear our jackets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lookin good.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You are required to wear official dress to pretty much everything except maybe some local CDEs.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We arnt


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I hate you....JK JK JK!!! I don't have a jacket yet, but hopefully will get one soon. So I dress in white shirt, black slacks, and nice black shoes. I hate dressing up for anything! I'm simple, just give me jeans and a tshirt and I'm happy!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

All we have to wear is normal show clothes nice jeans boots and show shirt.

Our uniform comes out of the closet one season a year


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are going to order polos for our kids from 4-H that will have 4-H on them w/our county name. It would just be a patch. I seen another county who wore theirs wherever they showed and they were really nice.

I think it's great that you had to wear your jacket, looks like, by those pics that you sure wore it with pride and it made you look very professional, respectful and such a smart look! Congrats on having such an awesome time! That's what it's supposed to be about IMO!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I liked the bow in your hair  
I want one to show! 
Were you get it?


----------

